# Frank Cho drawn New Teen Titans



## Klaus (Jul 15, 2005)

Frank Cho, who rules in all kinds of ways in his Liberty Meadows strip (not to mention Shanna, The She-Devil) did the cover for the program of the Baltimore Comic Con, celebrating 25 years of the New Teen Titans:







His Wonder Girl and Starfire sure are easy on the eyes.    

And that's a BOY Wonder, alright!


----------



## Henry (Jul 15, 2005)

Starfire has never looked better -- well, except for when George Perez was drawing her back in the 80's. 

In fact, his style is reminiscent of Perez' style to me.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 15, 2005)

Ohhhhhh...Ohhhh.ooooooooo....goodness


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jul 15, 2005)

Man, Starfire really gives Power Girl a run for her money...














...as cosmic damage dealers.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jul 15, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> And that's a BOY Wonder, alright!




I don't suppose you've seen the picture Cho did of the Superfreinds vs. Space Ghost?

I'd post it here, but what happens some of the characters would be dissaproved of by Eric's Grandma.


----------



## ShrinkyLink (Jul 16, 2005)

Anyone see the first three pages of Cho's _Zombie King?

_Wow. You can really tell the man has been on a leash.


----------



## Aeson (Jul 16, 2005)

Those are nothing like the Teen Titans on Cartoon network.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jul 16, 2005)

Man, I'd like him on the ongoing Titans.


----------



## Milkman Dan (Jul 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Those are nothing like the Teen Titans on Cartoon network.



One might say that the Teen Titans on Cartoon Network are nothing like the New Teen Titans by Marv Wolfman and George Perez.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Those are nothing like the Teen Titans on Cartoon network.




Damn I hope so! that prog should be renamed the prepubsecent titans cause none of them look a day over 12 (well 14 maybe( except for Cyborg who could pass for a Teen Titan

when I first saw it I didn't even recognise Starfire and still can't associate the Cartoon Network version and the real Starfire in my head...


----------



## Jamdin (Jul 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Those are nothing like the Teen Titans on Cartoon network.




*Shudders*

That show gives me nightmares. I yearn for the Perez versions and actually have most of the first run issues.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 16, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> I don't suppose you've seen the picture Cho did of the Superfreinds vs. Space Ghost?
> 
> I'd post it here, but what happens some of the characters would be dissaproved of by Eric's Grandma.



 You mean the one with the monkey-battle?


----------



## mmu1 (Jul 16, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> I don't suppose you've seen the picture Cho did of the Superfreinds vs. Space Ghost?
> 
> I'd post it here, but what happens some of the characters would be dissaproved of by Eric's Grandma.




Hehe... Monkey Madness, wasn't it? So wrong...


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jul 16, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> You mean the one with the monkey-battle?




That's the one!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 16, 2005)

Frank Cho is the coolness.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 16, 2005)

www.libertymeadows.com has tons of amazing Frank Cho art. Some of it are definitely not Granma friendly, so viewer discretion is advised!

That being said, Cho's drawing of Psylocke, Phoenix and Rogue is amazing!

Gotta go back to working on my "drawing females" skills...


----------



## Wereserpent (Jul 16, 2005)

I like the CN ones better too.


----------

